# Sukhoi Su-27 SKM model made from Paper card ... Unique and a rare items !



## aeroorigami (Jan 25, 2011)

Just to share ! ... there are a Sukhoi Su-27 SKM model made from paper card ! .. Size Length: 65 centimeters, .. or on scale of 1: 33 Good models and it has good details ! ... 

Pictures :


































































See more pics here :http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/







0


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

That's pretty freakin incredible!:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Card models are great. I build some now and then, although I prefer the smaller end of the spectrum like the old 1940s and 50s British Micromodels series (oil derrick is 2 inches tall)


----------

